# Holiday Look with Gold & Red Tutorial



## iamgrape1119 (Dec 12, 2008)

Hi guys! I'm on a tutorial making frenzy. I've jumped on the Holiday FOTD bandwagon. Today I did a look using the Beauties Factory 120 palette that you can purchase on ebay. I didn't do detailed tut for my face b/c I'm sure you all know how to do it.

The palette in all of its glory!










1. Prime your eyes. I used TKB Trading eye fix. I didn't take a pic, but you can go to the last post to see the pic if you want.

2. Take that shimmery light gold and put it all over your eyes.













3. Take that matte tomato red and darken your outer crease. Blend like a Mofo.













4. Take some color that reminds me of MAC melon pigment, blend b/t the gold and the red.













5. Take a brow highlight. The color I used looks like MAC Vanilla. The gold in it really pulls the look together.













5. Take some shimmery cranberry color, line your outer 1/3 of bottom lid.









6. Take the gold you used in step 2 and liner your inner bottom lid.









7. Falsies time! I used Model 28 lashes in #36.









8. Liner! I didn't use a thick liner this time. I used Maybelline Ultra liner and draw the liner on top of the lashes. This brush is REALLY tiny!













9. Take some shimmery dark grey color and connect your bottom eye w/ the winged up top liner.













10. Do your brows. I'm using stila e/s in espresso.













10. Add some sparkle to your eyes by using a glitter liner. I used NYX Candy glitter liner in Gold.













Then do you cheeks (matte peachy pink from CS blush palette) and lips (NYC sheer red l/s with Neutrogena Moistureshine l/g in Glimmer), and you are DONE!

Please excuse my acne scars....





Cam-whore:
In sunlight:

















Inside:









It's really easy to make it from holiday look to just regular look: REMOVE THE LIPS!













That's it guys! Thanks for viewing! Happy holidays!
Tao


----------



## chocolategoddes (Dec 16, 2008)

gorgeous color and awesome tut


----------



## n_c (Dec 16, 2008)

I like this look a lot, thank you for posting


----------



## BloodyWellRight (Dec 17, 2008)

Gorgeous! I have that same palette with the same design on the cover but it says "Manly"...does anyone know why that is?


----------



## dcmo (Dec 17, 2008)

That's a really cute look. I think you are so pretty! I love how perfect your liner is EVERY time! Thanks for the tutorial.


----------



## Avozilla (Dec 17, 2008)

It seems more firey than Holiday esk, but it's lovely none-the-less.


----------



## blazeno.8 (Dec 18, 2008)

I love this holiday look!


----------



## christinakate (Dec 18, 2008)

great tut !
lovely holiday look.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Dec 19, 2008)

Thank you for this great tutorial


----------



## BinkysBaby (Dec 19, 2008)

Hot.  I really like this look!


----------

